# Dog howls immediately after food



## Mikepee (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

Does anyone elses dog howl immediately after having food? We thought this was normal until we spoke to a number of people who had never heard of it!

Our dog, luckily, only ever howls after having food. We put this down to him getting an energy burst and then wanting to play.

Any thoughts on this?

Mike


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

is he a husky?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

james1 said:


> is he a husky?


Thats what i was going to ask funny enough. not something ive heard of.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Could it be to do with pain??


----------



## Ema Rich (Dec 21, 2009)

Feed him less than normal. it may due to heavy food digestion problem he may do like that.


----------



## Mikepee (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses!

He's actually a west highland terrier so just a small dog.

He has always done this after being fed no matter what his diet is. In truth when he howls it is more like he wants to play. For example he will have his food then run into the room and start howling. We never play with him as we don't want him to think he can get us to play with him by howling! If we feed him and then leave him he useful gets a toy and starts playing with that but immediately after he has ate. Surely he can't be getting some sort of energy release that quickly?

As always I'm sure it's our fault that he displays this behaviour but we just can't work it out!


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

He sounds like he's happy he's been fed, and is just letting you know! 

Does he do any face rubbing too?


----------

